
CRIU: Checkpoint and Restore in Userspace - vmorgulis
http://criu.org/Main_Page
======
bcg1
If interested, they were on FLOSS weekly last year:

[https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/334](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/334)

------
vmorgulis
GitHub:

[https://github.com/cyrillos/criu](https://github.com/cyrillos/criu)

~~~
brudgers
The repository linked from the project page is:
[https://github.com/xemul/criu](https://github.com/xemul/criu)

It appears to be more popular based on the number of stars and forks.

